# Custom fighting tomahawks



## RangerRudy (Jan 28, 2019)

Just a shout out to Danny from Tomahawks By Viper. He made me an awesome fighting tomahawk.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 28, 2019)

Beautiful weapon and outstanding workmanship!


----------



## MikeDelta (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow! That’s one purdy hawk


----------



## Muppet (Feb 14, 2019)

I would cut my sisters beating heart from her chest, with my Spartan Harsey folder, for that.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 14, 2019)

Muppet said:


> I would cut my sisters beating heart from her chest...



 You wouldn't even need the tomahawk for that to happen....


----------

